# Cost of a Magical Mithril Shirt



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a new player starting in my game.  He is starting at 5th level and I have given him 9k GP to spend on equipment.  He wants to get a +1 Mithril Shirt.  I'm ok with this.  The only thing that we were having trouble figuring out is the cost.  A Mithril Shirt costs 1100 GP.  Would adding the +1 just add 1k to the cost (making a +1 Mithril Shirt cost 2100 GP) or is it more?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## irdeggman (Nov 14, 2006)

Let's see cost of armor:

Chain shirt 100 gp

Mithral (to light armor) + 1000 gp (includes masterwork quality)

+1 enhancement to armor +1000 gp

total price

2200 gp

Somehow the prices listed in the DMG don't add up do they?


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

irdeggman said:
			
		

> Let's see cost of armor:
> Chain shirt 100 gp
> Mithral (to light armor) + 1000 gp (includes masterwork quality)
> +1 enhancement to armor +1000 gp
> ...



 They do, yours don't.  100+1000+1000=2100.  Not 2200.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 14, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> They do, yours don't.  100+1000+1000=2100.  Not 2200.




So you think the cost is just 2100 GP then?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Seffbasilisk (Nov 14, 2006)

The cost is just 2100.  Unless he wants special things like armor spikes or somesuch.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So you think the cost is just 2100 GP then?



 Yes.  And I think irdeggman will agree (he probably just had a typo).


----------



## Thurbane (Nov 14, 2006)

The PCGen freeware is very good for this sort of thing, if that helps...I find it saves a lot of time when kitting out a character above first level.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 15, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> So you think the cost is just 2100 GP then?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



 It's 2100gp, which is not cheap at all (a skilled laborer needs to work almost 7 years to afford that). But a 5th-level character with 9000gp can spend up to 4500gp in a single item, so there's no problem there (heck, he could afford a mithril full plate +1 for about 3800gp).


----------



## Kalshane (Nov 15, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> It's 2100gp, which is not cheap at all (a skilled laborer needs to work almost 7 years to afford that). But a 5th-level character with 9000gp can spend up to 4500gp in a single item, so there's no problem there (heck, he could afford a mithril full plate +1 for about 3800gp).




Actually, mithral heavy armor costs 9000 more, so that suit of mithral full plate costs 10500gp before magic.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea, the Mithril Shirt is Adventurer Jammies.  

Everybody should have one, really, even the wizard if he's not 12th level with a rod of Lesser Extend.

Because we all know that if the GM says you should set up the campsite on the battlemat ... it's not a good night in PC-Land.

--fje


----------



## Kalshane (Nov 15, 2006)

HeapThaumaturgist said:
			
		

> Yea, the Mithril Shirt is Adventurer Jammies.
> 
> Everybody should have one, really, even the wizard if he's not 12th level with a rod of Lesser Extend.
> 
> ...




Pretty much. In games I've played, any mithral (or even regular chain) shirts the party runs across once the rogue, bard and/or ranger have one gets handed off to the party tanks so they have something to sleep in.


----------



## ValhallaGH (Nov 15, 2006)

HeapThaumaturgist said:
			
		

> Yea, the Mithril Shirt is Adventurer Jammies.
> 
> Everybody should have one, really, even the wizard if he's not 12th level with a rod of Lesser Extend.
> 
> ...



This is the first lesson I learned as a PC.

I have kindly passed it along to my players.


----------



## Seffbasilisk (Nov 15, 2006)

Interetingly, spiked mithril chain shirts don't hurt your bedrolls at all.  Your sleeping partner on the other hand...


----------



## Nadaka (Nov 15, 2006)

Seffbasilisk said:
			
		

> Interetingly, spiked mithril chain shirts don't hurt your bedrolls at all.  Your sleeping partner on the other hand...




I don't think that spiked mithril chain provides the kind of "protection" that applies to that situation.


----------



## irdeggman (Nov 15, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Yes.  And I think irdeggman will agree (he probably just had a typo).





Actually a brain skip.

100 + 1000 + 1000 = 2100 not 2200.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, it *is* a form of grappling...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 15, 2006)

Kalshane said:
			
		

> Pretty much. In games I've played, any mithral (or even regular chain) shirts the party runs across once the rogue, bard and/or ranger have one gets handed off to the party tanks so they have something to sleep in.




This is a Rogue 3/Ranger 2 that's grabbing the shirt.  Definitely a good light armour to have.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 15, 2006)

Did anyone take the time to make the chain shirt masterwork or is that included in the mithril part?


----------



## Beckett (Nov 15, 2006)

Mithral (and most special materials) include masterwork in their price.  So 1100 gets you a Mithral Chain Shirt that is masterwork.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 15, 2006)

Beckett said:
			
		

> Mithral (and most special materials) include masterwork in their price.  So 1100 gets you a Mithral Chain Shirt that is masterwork.



It's also worth noting that Mithral's reduction of armour check penalty includes the reduction provided by the masterwork quality - so when you make a mithral armour, its ACP is reduced by 3 compared to a mundane suit of the same armour, not a masterwork one.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 15, 2006)

Korimyr the Rat said:
			
		

> Well, it *is* a form of grappling...



And they do allow you to deal extra piercing damage on a successful grapple attack.


----------



## Joker (Nov 15, 2006)

Korimyr the Rat said:
			
		

> Well, it *is* a form of grappling...




If sex was a form of grappling in DnD, no-one would know out what to do.


----------



## irdeggman (Nov 15, 2006)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Did anyone take the time to make the chain shirt masterwork or is that included in the mithril part?




Check my breakdown list.  I added it up wrong, but the components were all there.


----------



## Nadaka (Nov 15, 2006)

Joker said:
			
		

> If sex was a form of grappling in DnD, no-one would know out what to do.




Are we talking about the stereotypical greasy 35 year old virgin living in his mothers basement type of gamer?   

On a slightly less off topic tangent. I once had a player ask how much it would cost to get a mithril chain bikini for her dwarf with a bad attitude (admittedly she was described as a pretty dwarf except for the perpetual scowl on her face). I don't recall what my response was, other than the laughter.


----------

